# شمعة محبة



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2014)

طبعا التصميم دة بتاع الاستاذ عياد 
ولكن التصوير بتاعي انا 
اضائت لاخوتي واخواتي بالمنتدي شمعتين 
واحدة في مكان مقدس وتاريخي واثري وهو ....
اللي هو الشمع الصغير هكتب موضوعة مع سلسلة المواضيع اللي هتنزل قريب خالص بعد تنسيق الصور مباشرة 
والشمعة الثانية لاخويا وحبيبي وائل 
الشمعة الاخيرة 
دي بقا في اقدس مكان الذي اجتمع فية الثالوث القدس 
بمرأئ ومسمع الشعب 
وسوف نسرد قصتة مع باقي المواضيع 
انا صليت من اجلكم في تلك الرحلة المقدسة 
اتمني من الله ان يستجيب سرعيا 
واتمني الصلاة من اجلي 
اخوتي الاحباء 
دة واجب عليا 
ومحبة 
بدون مقابل 
وبنشكر الاستاذ عياد لانة عمل التصميم مرتين 
وانا تعبتة معاي من امبارح 
وانا بشكرك يا عياد لتصميمك الرائع 
والرب يباركم جميعا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2014)

:t4::t4:
:t4::t4:
:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:
:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:
:t4::t4:
:t4::t4:
:t4::t4:
:t4::t4:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2014)

علي فكرة انا شمعه واحده متكفنيش
انا محتاجه دستة شمع عشان ربنا ينفخ في صورتي :smile01

لا حقيقي بجد رمسيس ميرسي ليك
انك افتكرتني في صلاتك وولعتلي شمعه
 انا كنت في حاجه ليها صدقني
تعيش وتزور وتصلي 
تسلم ايديك بجد
والتصميم جميل ياعياد تسلم ايديك .​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*ميرسى كتير رمسيس للشمعه 
الى احنا كلنا محتاجينها 
وللفكره الجميله 
وتسلم ايديك استاذ عياد للتصميم*


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> طبعا التصميم دة بتاع الاستاذ عياد
> ولكن التصوير بتاعي انا
> اضائت لاخوتي واخواتي بالمنتدي شمعتين
> واحدة في مكان مقدس وتاريخي واثري وهو ....
> ...


----------



## soul & life (6 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا الغالى ربنا يباركك اخى ويزيدك نعمة ومحبتك الغالية غمرتنا جميعا
الرب يبارك حياتك واسرتك  ويعوض تعب محبتك وتعيش وتزور يا غالى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*هو أخوك وائل : مراته إسمها إيرينى ؟؟

إيييييييييييييييييه 

عاشت الاسامى يا ست إيرينى

هههههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد لمحة لطيفة منك 

بس إستنى أنا لاحظت ملاحظة 

سمير الشاعر و كيمو مكتوبين مرتين​*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2014)

​ربنا يبارك محبتك يا رمسيس 
وميرسى اووى انك ذكرت اسمى 
عقبال كل رحلة
*بس انا عندى سؤال هو ساكى اتجوز وﻻ انا بيتهيألى *


----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرااااا رمسيس  لمشاركتنا في صلاتك
ربنا يديم خدمتك ويبارك حياتك 
تسلم ايدك عياد للتصميم فعلا جميل



​


----------



## candy shop (7 سبتمبر 2014)

ميرسى جدا رمسيس انك ذكرتنى 
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك 
وتسلم ايدك عياد تصميم رائع​


----------



## tamav maria (7 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا يارمسيس لتعبك وخدمتك ومحبة قلبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك كل خير للمجهود الرائع​
يستاهل الخمس نجوم​


----------



## أَمَة (7 سبتمبر 2014)

تسلم وتدوم محبتك يا رمسيس
والف شكر لك على صلاتك من أجلنا
والرب يبارك محبتك

وشكر لعياد على التصاميم الجميلة.
بس الموضوع مكانه الصحيح هو
*مخدع الصلاة*
ينقل اليه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 سبتمبر 2014)

رمسيييس اشكرك اشكرك بجد انت جميل--
 ربنا يباركك و يبارك محبتك -


----------



## kawasaki (7 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ربنا يبارك محبتك يا رمسيس
> وميرسى اووى انك ذكرت اسمى
> عقبال كل رحلة
> *بس انا عندى سؤال هو ساكى اتجوز وﻻ انا بيتهيألى *


 



​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 سبتمبر 2014)

*ميرسي كتير كتير انك ذكرت اسمي اخوي الغالي في المسيح يسوع العزيز رمسيس وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وخدمتك الرائعة المباركة امين وعقبال كل رحلة في المستقبل *


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> ​


ﻻ يا باشا بس انا افتوجئت 
اخص عليك مش كونت تقول طيب 
كنا عملنا اى واجب 
عموما الف الف مبروك يا غالى 
بجد فرحتلك جدااا


----------



## happy angel (7 سبتمبر 2014)

تعيش وتزور
ربنا يعوضك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 سبتمبر 2014)

*ميرسي كتير لشمعه اخي الغالي ولصلاتك لاجلنا 
ربنا يباركك  ويعوض تعب محبتك
وتسلم ايدك يا عياد على التصميم الرائع​*


----------



## اني بل (8 سبتمبر 2014)

انا اليوم عم شوف تحف مميزة فيها أنامل مبدعة خلاقة 
تسلم ايديكم يامبدعين 
وأسمحوا لي انا اضم نفسي الى قائمة المقيمين 
لأنه شئ الحلوووووووو يستحق الثناء 
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا للذين شاركوا 
واللذين لم يشاركوا في الموضوع 
والرب يبارككم جميعا 
ودة واجب علينا 
والرب يديم المحبة الاخوية بينا 
اخوتي الاعزاء انتم تستاهلوا كل خير 
والرب يتمجد ويعطي كل واحد حسب احتاجة 
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2014)

علي فكرة دة شمع بزيت القنديل 
لان ممنوع الشمع العادي 
ودي صورتة


----------



## bent el noor (12 سبتمبر 2014)

ميرسي رمسيس على الشمعه البركة 
وميرسي استاذ عياد على التصميم الجميل 
ربنا يبارككم بكل بركة روحية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*بجد انت انسان رائع يابيسو
انت اروع اخ ^^
ربنا يخليك لينا يارب
*​


----------

